# happy meal did you know you can?!?!



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

when you go McDonalds you can order a happy meal for your dc and ask then to add on other toping like lettuce, tomatos or whatever else dc loves all you have to do is place the order and say "I would like extra lettuce on it" it is free just want it to get around let our kids can get healthy things in it


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I didn't know that. Not that we go that often but it does happen from time to time. You can also get apple slices insted of fries most places. Sometimes you can get a pack of graham cookies insted of the toy too. Not any healthier but not a piece of plastic junk either.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

The lettuce isn't exactly healthy though. Sure it's a "veggie", but that is just iceberg lettuce with no nutritional value.
I just don't let my kids eat there at all.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I worked at McD's before. You can pretty much add whatever you want.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

McDonalds - uck, yick, ewwww. I think I've said enough.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree, YUCK! My husband and I decided: no fast food for baby! Now, if I could just quit the habit....


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

When we go to Burger King we often ask for extra tomatoes and such.







I sure wish they'd use something besides iceberg lettuce though.


----------



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

uke


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

:


----------



## the_queen (Nov 3, 2005)

Here in Australia, the happy meal choices are :
cheeseburger, fries, drink
nuggets, fries, drink
toasted cheese/tomato sandwich, box sultana's, juice
pasta shapes (filled with cheese and roast vege's) with a tomato dipping sauce, and a reduced fat milk drink plus a flavoured straw (blech... i don't like these... my daughter would just get the milk)

I haven't let DD have mcdonalds for ages, but I think it's good that there's pasta there as well, now. We have McCafe's, I guess they're in the US too? So we could go to Macca's, I could have a paninni with tomato and fetta, plus an espresso, and DD could have pasta and a juice. And I could have a piece of mud cake afterwards (breastfeeding... I need chocolate for that, right? LOL that's my excuse anyway..!!)


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

You don't need an excuse for chocolate. It's a food group.







:


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_queen* 
Here in Australia, the happy meal choices are :
cheeseburger, fries, drink
nuggets, fries, drink
toasted cheese/tomato sandwich, box sultana's, juice
pasta shapes (filled with cheese and roast vege's) with a tomato dipping sauce, and a reduced fat milk drink plus a flavoured straw (blech... i don't like these... my daughter would just get the milk)

I haven't let DD have mcdonalds for ages, but I think it's good that there's pasta there as well, now. We have McCafe's, I guess they're in the US too? So we could go to Macca's, I could have a paninni with tomato and fetta, plus an espresso, and DD could have pasta and a juice. And I could have a piece of mud cake afterwards (breastfeeding... I need chocolate for that, right? LOL that's my excuse anyway..!!)

I want those choices!!!! I think we just have the burger and nuggets options.

I get mcD's for me and DH. DD will sometimes share a salad with me while DH and I soley get the cruddier stuff.







: I usually end up swinging by the smoothie shop and get her a cup a fruit too.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

I would never, ever, ever special order anything at McDonalds. This is only a result of anectdotal evidence from people I've known who worked at one.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Somehow I can't imagine how the lettuce and tomatoes make it any healthier, yuck! Kinda like how ordering a diet coke w/ a big mac is weight control.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
Somehow I can't imagine how the lettuce and tomatoes make it any healthier, yuck! Kinda like how ordering a diet coke w/ a big mac is weight control.

LOL I agree.
But if you are going to eat it, might as well get some of the better stuff in there with it I guess.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

It has to be an EXTREME emergency for us to let DS eat there. If we are on the road and forgot to pack snacks for DS and he is hungry we will stop there and our eating choices are limited, we will absolutely stop there.

For the Happy Meal, we try to stick to as healthy as possible:

2% Milk or just plain ole water in lieu of Soda
Apple Slices/Fruit Cup in lieu of French Fries

I have no problem with DS keeping the plastic toy. Buys me at least 15 minutes of guaranteed quiet time for the rest of the car trip home.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
Somehow I can't imagine how the lettuce and tomatoes make it any healthier, yuck! Kinda like how ordering a diet coke w/ a big mac is weight control.

Well, if you're in the habit of regularly ordering a Big Mac and a coke and then you substitute the Coke with a Diet Coke, it will likely contribute to weight loss because you are consuming fewer calories. Healthy, no.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Throkmorton* 
The lettuce isn't exactly healthy though. Sure it's a "veggie", but that is just iceberg lettuce with no nutritional value.

It has a bit.

Iceberg lettuce has Vitamins A and C, and iron (although in small quantities), and also adds some fiber to an otherwise non-fibrous meal.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

yah, but it's still mcdonald's... even w/ a piece of iceburg lettuce on top!







:


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm shocked that families on here eat at Mcdonalds...that seems soooooo unnatural for a natural family living community.

Even if you add the few vitamins that are in the crappy lettuce and tomatoes that they provide...you are still eating bleached white flour, low grade hormone filled meat (if that's even what the substance is), and processed cheese if you order it with cheese. The chicken nuggets are noooo better...fried food...filled with UNhealthy trans fats...even if you substitute the fries for fruit...you are still getting a crappy meal...I'd rather serve my little one a stick of butter than let her eat there. (or myself for that matter).

This is all without going into the practices that make mcdonalds and other large fast food and soda companies corrupt in nature.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is the nutritional analysis of 1 _large_ piece of iceberg lettuce. There's really no fiber in a portion that is so small, and amount of vitamins is negligible.

*Calories 2
Total Fat 0 g

Dietary Fiber 0g

Vitamin A 2%
Vitamin C 1%
Iron 0%*

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-B00001-01c20dw.html

(choose the portion size from the pull-down menu)


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

i agree.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northcountrymamma* 
even if you substitute the fries for fruit...you are still getting a crappy meal

I disagree. Fruit is Fruit and 2% Milk is 2% Milk.

I don't consider Fruit and 2% Milk a "crappy meal".


----------



## babybun (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know about the fruit cup, but I did read that those apple slices are totally processed and full of added preservatives and sugar. How else could apple slices not get all brown and mushy?







There is a company who makes them exlusively for MacDonalds... they are to apples what fries are to potatoes, more or less.

If you're already going to eat there (and let your DCs eat there) for whatever reason, I suppose it's better to opt for the moderately more nutritous (or less unhealthy) option. But it's never going to be as good as bypassing fast food altogether.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

We all know that mickey d's is crap, most all chain store food is crap.

But I want everyone to keep in mind one thing.

I was raised by a woman who had extreme food and TV values... no sugar...EVER, no meat,dairy, the closest thing to fast food was tomato soup. and god forbid I ever had kool aid or soda, Popsicles, and for the longest time... i hated chocolate, until i learned that carob and chocolate are not the same.
No TV either.. one hour a week.

When I went to my friend's houses... I BEGGED for the sugary treats, zombied myself in front of their TV.

Then I went away to school... and discovered diet Pepsi, fast food and because I was never taught moderation of these things, I did a huge number on my body.

So in my adult house... we eat well, we do meat, dairy and organic veggies, and food from our garden, the neighbors trees and the like. BUT the kids get to go to Mickey D's, or their favorite Taco bell, they get the occasional soda, they are allowed to make reasonable responsible decisions about food NOW. And I admit we will go months with out eating fast food, and then finals hit and I am bringing home fast food every night for a week. (then we all are begging for real food again)

TV.. during the summer, the TV is rarely on, because there are lots of things to do and be.. during the Oregon rainy winters, we do watch more, IN MODERATION and the children get to make the decisions on whether they want to play card games, or watch TV.

BTW... my mom never learned this lesson.. I have a 15 year old brother (I'm 37) and when he is at my house... his head is in my son's psp, or he's zoned out on the boob tube... and raiding my fridge for goodies... And at 15, he can wipe out both my inside fridge and outside fridge of all things "banned" at mom's.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I have no issues re: McD either way







but wanted to share a chuckle...

We have Bearded Dragons (AWESOME little pets) but the breeder made sure that we understood NEVER to feed them iceberg lettuce as it won't give them enough nutritional value. ANd, yeah, sure enough, they adore organic dark leaf lettuce.








But, hey, if you're balancing out your diet w/more than crickets, go for it.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anyuka* 
uke









:
I think it would take a lot more than a little lettuce to make McDonalds healthy.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
We all know that mickey d's is crap, most all chain store food is crap.

But I want everyone to keep in mind one thing.

I was raised by a woman who had extreme food and TV values... no sugar...EVER, no meat,dairy, the closest thing to fast food was tomato soup. and god forbid I ever had kool aid or soda, Popsicles, and for the longest time... i hated chocolate, until i learned that carob and chocolate are not the same.
No TV either.. one hour a week.

When I went to my friend's houses... I BEGGED for the sugary treats, zombied myself in front of their TV.

Then I went away to school... and discovered diet Pepsi, fast food and because I was never taught moderation of these things, I did a huge number on my body.

So in my adult house... we eat well, we do meat, dairy and organic veggies, and food from our garden, the neighbors trees and the like. BUT the kids get to go to Mickey D's, or their favorite Taco bell, they get the occasional soda, they are allowed to make reasonable responsible decisions about food NOW. And I admit we will go months with out eating fast food, and then finals hit and I am bringing home fast food every night for a week. (then we all are begging for real food again)

TV.. during the summer, the TV is rarely on, because there are lots of things to do and be.. during the Oregon rainy winters, we do watch more, IN MODERATION and the children get to make the decisions on whether they want to play card games, or watch TV.

BTW... my mom never learned this lesson.. I have a 15 year old brother (I'm 37) and when he is at my house... his head is in my son's psp, or he's zoned out on the boob tube... and raiding my fridge for goodies... And at 15, he can wipe out both my inside fridge and outside fridge of all things "banned" at mom's.









:


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Well, I have no issues re: McD either way







but wanted to share a chuckle...

We have Bearded Dragons (AWESOME little pets) but the breeder made sure that we understood NEVER to feed them iceberg lettuce as it won't give them enough nutritional value. ANd, yeah, sure enough, they adore organic dark leaf lettuce.








But, hey, if you're balancing out your diet w/more than crickets, go for it.









Lucky my beardie would not eat veggies or fruit until he was a year old and now he downs the stuff.

Macdonald's = grease burgers... blah... If we do fast food we do Wendy's, you have the choice of baked potato, yogurt, fruit cup, chili, mandarin oranges, and of course fries.
I'm sure the other stuff is not any better for ya but it is a start.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Did you know that you can buy the cool toys without buying the nasty food!! I do that all the time so my kids can have the toys and I don't have to smell the food.

Lisa


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

Lucky my beardie would not eat veggies or fruit until he was a year old and now he downs the stuff.
Aren't they awesome!!







I have ours next to my computer and they love to sit on their branches and watch me. When they're hungry, they hop down into their food bowls and just sit...and wait...
but, nope, not for a greaseburger....


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy* 
I disagree. Fruit is Fruit and 2% Milk is 2% Milk.

I don't consider Fruit and 2% Milk a "crappy meal".


*yahbut*...(our new buddy in our house!)

even if you are getting the fruit cup...sugar, preservatives and pesticides included..or the apples...same deal...fruit simply doesn't cancel out the fact that you are eating the other crap...

That said...I read a few times over what you had to say boobybunny...
THis is one of my biggest fears, but how can I allow for my precious little ones body to be filled with what I KNOWINGLY understand to be bad for her growth, develpment, teeth, gut and mind??? I'm torn. We do a little organic ice cream from time to time...home baked sweets (with good natural ingredients)...and often make our own fast food at home - sweet potato fries, veggie burgers with whole grain buns. We make smoothies out of slightly sugared organic yogurt and it's a nice sweet treat for more than once in a while. From your experiences...given options for junk food...would you still have wanted the Real thing??? I'm scared of this for her well being, though can't compromise my own ethical reasons for not allowing junk.

Honestly...I'm torn...but as it stands still will never give dd mcdonalds.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
Well, if you're in the habit of regularly ordering a Big Mac and a coke and then you substitute the Coke with a Diet Coke, it will likely contribute to weight loss because you are consuming fewer calories. Healthy, no.

Considering that a bic mac is 560 calories and this
http://www.webmd.com/content/article/107/108476.htm

No.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
We all know that mickey d's is crap, most all chain store food is crap.

But I want everyone to keep in mind one thing.

I was raised by a woman who had extreme food and TV values... no sugar...EVER, no meat,dairy, the closest thing to fast food was tomato soup. and god forbid I ever had kool aid or soda, Popsicles, and for the longest time... i hated chocolate, until i learned that carob and chocolate are not the same.
No TV either.. one hour a week.

When I went to my friend's houses... I BEGGED for the sugary treats, zombied myself in front of their TV.

Then I went away to school... and discovered diet Pepsi, fast food and because I was never taught moderation of these things, I did a huge number on my body.

So in my adult house... we eat well, we do meat, dairy and organic veggies, and food from our garden, the neighbors trees and the like. BUT the kids get to go to Mickey D's, or their favorite Taco bell, they get the occasional soda, they are allowed to make reasonable responsible decisions about food NOW. And I admit we will go months with out eating fast food, and then finals hit and I am bringing home fast food every night for a week. (then we all are begging for real food again)

TV.. during the summer, the TV is rarely on, because there are lots of things to do and be.. during the Oregon rainy winters, we do watch more, IN MODERATION and the children get to make the decisions on whether they want to play card games, or watch TV.

BTW... my mom never learned this lesson.. I have a 15 year old brother (I'm 37) and when he is at my house... his head is in my son's psp, or he's zoned out on the boob tube... and raiding my fridge for goodies... And at 15, he can wipe out both my inside fridge and outside fridge of all things "banned" at mom's.

not always true. My ds is almost 4. He will ask if a food he is being offered has "alot of sugar", and if it does he will politley decline it. I've even tried to butter him up w/ treats and, as he already knows that junk is bad for you, he will not give in.

education is everything.
down with mickyd's!







:


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Watch out, though, as my 6 y.o. is now too concerned about sugar & junk food.







: I'm really trying to teach him that all things in moderation and with common sense; ie. don't eat a cookie before dinner, etc. but that cookies ARE okay as special treats.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
We all know that mickey d's is crap, most all chain store food is crap.

But I want everyone to keep in mind one thing.

I was raised by a woman who had extreme food and TV values... no sugar...EVER, no meat,dairy, the closest thing to fast food was tomato soup. and god forbid I ever had kool aid or soda, Popsicles, and for the longest time... i hated chocolate, until i learned that carob and chocolate are not the same.
No TV either.. one hour a week.

When I went to my friend's houses... I BEGGED for the sugary treats, zombied myself in front of their TV.

Then I went away to school... and discovered diet Pepsi, fast food and because I was never taught moderation of these things, I did a huge number on my body.

So in my adult house... we eat well, we do meat, dairy and organic veggies, and food from our garden, the neighbors trees and the like. BUT the kids get to go to Mickey D's, or their favorite Taco bell, they get the occasional soda, they are allowed to make reasonable responsible decisions about food NOW. And I admit we will go months with out eating fast food, and then finals hit and I am bringing home fast food every night for a week. (then we all are begging for real food again)

TV.. during the summer, the TV is rarely on, because there are lots of things to do and be.. during the Oregon rainy winters, we do watch more, IN MODERATION and the children get to make the decisions on whether they want to play card games, or watch TV.

BTW... my mom never learned this lesson.. I have a 15 year old brother (I'm 37) and when he is at my house... his head is in my son's psp, or he's zoned out on the boob tube... and raiding my fridge for goodies... And at 15, he can wipe out both my inside fridge and outside fridge of all things "banned" at mom's.









: Its important to have balance, my ex-dh grew up like you described and has battled weight issues his whole adult life because as an adult he completely gravitated towards every "bad" thing he could not have.

No, I am no fan of fast-food but sometimes well some greasy crap goes down well







:. I also think that not setting up whole food items as "bad" you totally take away the power.

I don't know but I think moderation is the key and while most of us here are into NFL that doesn't mean we don't ever gravitate towards something not natural. After all sitting on this computer communicating is not natural







.

Shay


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy* 
not always true. My ds is almost 4. He will ask if a food he is being offered has "alot of sugar", and if it does he will politley decline it.

This is my dd...though she still looks to me first and then watches my eyes...often following with "me and mamma can't have so much sugar". I like that she undrstands that there are foods that aren't good for her.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

I am really hoping to avoid food issues too, so the deal with my 7 yo dd is this: I make it my dd's choice what she eats, but its MY choice what I spend money on. I explain that I don't like to give money to companies like McDs and all of the many reasons why I don't (health, environment, etc). If she is with a family member or friend and they choose to buy it and she wants to eat it, or when she eventually has her own money she can choose to buy it; that's up to her. This has worked well. It eliminates the "forbidden fruit" syndrome. I also help her to make the mind/body/food connections. She used to eat at McDs whenever given the chance. She would almost always wind up with an upset stomach. I was sure to say things like, "My stomach always feels yucky when I eat that kind of food too." I was sure to not do this in a chastising way or in a "told you so" kind of way, just commiserating. Now, when someone offers her McDs she'll say, "I like the was it tastes, but it always makes me feel bad." Now, you can hardly drag her in to a McDs to use the bathroom. She even turned down a friend's offer to play at the McDs Playland because she said, "Even the smell makes me feel sick." I'm glad that she reached this and other conclusions on her own.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm a 95%er in many things. We eat healthy stuff 95% of the time, and then sometimes I crave a Big Mac, so I get one with some fries and don't beat myself up for it. In the grand scheme of things, a few Big Macs are okay with me. Everyday, no... but it's about balance, IMO. My daughter has always liked Chicken Nuggets.

Likewise, I boycott Ne$tle 98% of the time, and I boycott Walmart 98% of the time... but sometimes all that sounds good is a Stouffer's Spinach Souffle, or we're traveling and the Walmart is easy to find, so I flex. It works well for me... and I'm glad McDoanlds is offering more options, for those who want them (we kinda like the fries, but I do often order milk, because I like it).

dar


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep I also prefer to be really flexible in life. I like to be able to bend here and there.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We eat McDonald's about once a year - when we're on a long road trip while on vacation. I actually prefer A&W, but we take what we can find when we're on the highway.

I honestly don't worry about the nutritional content fora once a year meal, though...


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

Dar and UnSchoolnMa are my posting heroines! And now they're being joined by Shonahsmom . . .









Honestly if I'm going to be appalled or shocked by something, it's not going to be the fact that an AP parent occasionally finds themselves in McDonald's.


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

I know they are horrible, but McDonalds chicken nuggets








Whenever I think about them I want them and now that I'm pregnant I feel like I reallllly shouldn't go that route. Ohh this is hard!!


----------



## amor vincit omnia (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
I'm a 95%er in many things. We eat healthy stuff 95% of the time, and then sometimes I crave a Big Mac, so I get one with some fries and don't beat myself up for it. In the grand scheme of things, a few Big Macs are okay with me. Everyday, no... but it's about balance, IMO. My daughter has always liked Chicken Nuggets.

Likewise, I boycott Ne$tle 98% of the time, and I boycott Walmart 98% of the time... but sometimes all that sounds good is a Stouffer's Spinach Souffle, or we're traveling and the Walmart is easy to find, so I flex. It works well for me... and I'm glad McDoanlds is offering more options, for those who want them (we kinda like the fries, but I do often order milk, because I like it).

dar


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amnda527* 
I know they are horrible, but McDonalds chicken nuggets



















guess what I had for lunch


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
Considering that a bic mac is 560 calories and this
http://www.webmd.com/content/article/107/108476.htm

No.

That article states there is no causal relationship between diet soda and weight gain, but that another factor must contribute to the weight gain. People who substitute regular soda with diet _also do x,_ x being whatever it is that causes them to gain the additional weight. I maintain that if a person eats _exactly_ what he or she used to eat every day and exchanges the 250 calories + of soda for a 0 calorie diet soda, thereby reducing the total caloric intake for the day, she will lose, rather than gain, weight. Eventually. Maybe just a little, but still. She will only gain weight if she starts consuming additional calories from other food/drinks.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
That article states there is no causal relationship between diet soda and weight gain, but that another factor must contribute to the weight gain. People who substitute regular soda with diet _also do x,_ x being whatever it is that causes them to gain the additional weight. I maintain that if a person eats _exactly_ what he or she used to eat every day and exchanges the 250 calories + of soda for a 0 calorie diet soda, thereby reducing the total caloric intake for the day, she will lose, rather than gain, weight. Eventually. Maybe just a little, but still. She will only gain weight if she starts consuming additional calories from other food/drinks.


"You have to look at what's on your plate, not just what's in your glass," Bonci tells WebMD

My point is that the diet coke does not make the big mac a low cal meal, just as a slice lettuce and tomato doesn't make a mc'd hamburger *healthy!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

If you go to McDonald's you're eating mostly fossil fuels.

They use fossil fuel to make fertilizer to grow corn. Corn (in the form of HFCS) is a main ingredient in sodas. Corn fed cows make the crappy 2% factory milk and cheese and industrial beef in the burger. The lettuce and tomato and wheat for the bun are not organic, so are pretty much also grown on fertilizer made from fossil fuel.

So, the vast majority of the carbon in your McDonald's meal and whatever other processed junk you eat entered the food chain as fossil fuels.

In comparison, the plastic toy is a more ecologically sensible object, taking a lot less energy to produce than the meal, from the same source.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Yep I also prefer to be really flexible in life. I like to be able to bend here and there.










I bend too. I don't try and fool myself, when I eat fast food I know it's crap


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I love McDonalds breakfast.







:

If we are in a situation where we need to eat out I prefer Subway if possible. But we do eat at McD's occasionally too. I think its about moderation.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
Well, if you're in the habit of regularly ordering a Big Mac and a coke and then you substitute the Coke with a Diet Coke, it will likely contribute to weight loss because you are consuming fewer calories. Healthy, no.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
"You have to look at what's on your plate, not just what's in your glass," Bonci tells WebMD

My point is that the diet coke does not make the big mac a low cal meal, just as a slice lettuce and tomato doesn't make a mc'd hamburger *healthy!

teachma never said it _did_ make a Big Mac a low-cal meal. She said that if you substitute a Diet Coke for a regular Coke, then you're consuming fewer calories, which will likely contribute to weight loss. That's all she said. _If_ that's the only change the eater makes, teachma is right. Unfortunately, many people will stop ordering a regular Coke, and switch to Diet Coke...then add a pie for dessert or buy cookies after lunch.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
teachma never said it _did_ make a Big Mac a low-cal meal. She said that if you substitute a Diet Coke for a regular Coke, then you're consuming fewer calories, which will likely contribute to weight loss. That's all she said. _If_ that's the only change the eater makes, teachma is right. Unfortunately, many people will stop ordering a regular Coke, and switch to Diet Coke...then add a pie for dessert or buy cookies after lunch.

I know what she said. I said that calling a mc'd hamburger w/ lettuce healthy is like calling a big mac w/ a diet coke weight control.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
teachma never said it _did_ make a Big Mac a low-cal meal. She said that if you substitute a Diet Coke for a regular Coke, then you're consuming fewer calories, which will likely contribute to weight loss. That's all she said. _If_ that's the only change the eater makes, teachma is right. Unfortunately, many people will stop ordering a regular Coke, and switch to Diet Coke...then add a pie for dessert or buy cookies after lunch.

Thank you for clarifying; that's exactly what I meant.

Also, while lettuce and tomato do not make an unhealthy burger into health food, I do see the value in adding them to your child's meal. Even if the particular lettuce available at McDonald's is low in nutritional content, by choosing to include some "vegetables" in the meal, a parent is modeling healthy eating choices. The child will learn to understand that "eating veggies with our food is something we do in our family."

I also agree that if McDonald's is a very infrequent mealtime location for one's family, there is little need to try to make that meal healthy. Take it for what it is, and resume your typical eating the next day!


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
"You have to look at what's on your plate, not just what's in your glass," Bonci tells WebMD

My point is that the diet coke does not make the big mac a low cal meal, just as a slice lettuce and tomato doesn't make a mc'd hamburger *healthy!

It's funny cause here I was actually agreeing w/ you....that it's not just the diet soda that contibutes to obesity....the big mac in my analogy would more likely be the culprit.

I totally get what you're saying about the calorie reduction.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
We all know that mickey d's is crap, most all chain store food is crap.

But I want everyone to keep in mind one thing.

I was raised by a woman who had extreme food and TV values... no sugar...EVER, no meat,dairy, the closest thing to fast food was tomato soup. and god forbid I ever had kool aid or soda, Popsicles, and for the longest time... i hated chocolate, until i learned that carob and chocolate are not the same.
No TV either.. one hour a week.

When I went to my friend's houses... I BEGGED for the sugary treats, zombied myself in front of their TV.

Then I went away to school... and discovered diet Pepsi, fast food and because I was never taught moderation of these things, I did a huge number on my body.

So in my adult house... we eat well, we do meat, dairy and organic veggies, and food from our garden, the neighbors trees and the like. BUT the kids get to go to Mickey D's, or their favorite Taco bell, they get the occasional soda, they are allowed to make reasonable responsible decisions about food NOW. And I admit we will go months with out eating fast food, and then finals hit and I am bringing home fast food every night for a week. (then we all are begging for real food again)

TV.. during the summer, the TV is rarely on, because there are lots of things to do and be.. during the Oregon rainy winters, we do watch more, IN MODERATION and the children get to make the decisions on whether they want to play card games, or watch TV.

BTW... my mom never learned this lesson.. I have a 15 year old brother (I'm 37) and when he is at my house... his head is in my son's psp, or he's zoned out on the boob tube... and raiding my fridge for goodies... And at 15, he can wipe out both my inside fridge and outside fridge of all things "banned" at mom's.

I bet you were really healthy though!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
I bend too. I don't try and fool myself, when I eat fast food I know it's crap


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Ya know...the poor OP


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Ya know...the poor OP










Good point.









I used to love mini-macs. It was a cheeseburger, plain, with extra mac sauce, lettuce, onions and pickles. I couldnt eat a whole big mac so I used to order those. Like a pp mentioned, you could really order anything you want. I used to have a customer who would order a plain cheeseburger, hold the patty. He would come in drunk every friday nite and want a grilled cheese sandwich, and that was the closest he could get.









That being said, we dont do chain fast food anymore. We go for the corner, mom 'n pop burger joints instead. Tastes sooo much better and you dont get that sick sick feeling afterward. And we like supporting the smaller guy.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy* 
I disagree. Fruit is Fruit and 2% Milk is 2% Milk.

I don't consider Fruit and 2% Milk a "crappy meal".

No, that would probably be ok if you didn't give them the McMeat.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

:

That was my point!!


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i don't think anyone on this board is fooling themselves thinking mcd's is healthy.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Dh loves McD's. He buys the kids a kid's meal and they play with the toy and the food. Then the food gets thrown away.







(eta: and the toy eventually goes in the trash too







).

I don't like fast food. We eat out more than we should, but it's usually at local restaurants or Steak n Shake.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

OMG i never would of thought that just by saying that it would be such a up roar then i would of kept it to my self and F.Y.I. we only go there not even 6 times a year cause we dont even go there once a month more like ever 2-3 but yes i do go there yes i do let my kids eat there but it is not like it is all the time thought that people that were like me and went there as a treat and wanted to add to it i wanted it out that you can get other things in it not just the stuff Mcd's puts in it


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
OMG i never would of thought that just by saying that it would be such a up roar then i would of kept it to my self and F.Y.I. we only go there not even 6 times a year cause we dont even go there once a month more like ever 2-3 but yes i do go there yes i do let my kids eat there but it is not like it is all the time thought that people that were like me and went there as a treat and wanted to add to it i wanted it out that you can get other things in it not just the stuff Mcd's puts in it

FWIW, I don't think it's the end of the world if someone eats at McD's occasionally.







We do occasionally though the kids don't eat much and I usually eat a way-overpriced salad.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

I buy into the "everything in moderation" argument for things that have some goodness in them, like chocolate cake or sweetened juice. I do not buy into this philosophy for companies that produce 100% crap and destroy our environment. In the 5 years that I have known DH and in the 2.5 years since DD was born, we have never been to Macdonalds and we never intend to go there.

And I do not believe that I am somehow depriving my child of her childhood or giving her an eating disorder because I do not take her to Macdonalds. That is a ridiculous supposition.

And I suppose that she will turn into a chain smoker if I do not give her a cigarette now and then?







:


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
when you go McDonalds you can order a happy meal for your dc and ask then to add on other toping like lettuce, tomatos or whatever else dc loves all you have to do is place the order and say "I would like extra lettuce on it" it is free

Thanks for sharing. That's good to know that they will do that at no extra cost.
We eat there occasionally but dd usually prefers to get the chicken nuggets.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Have any of you watched "Supersize Me"? If you haven't, I suggest you do. If you have, how can you still feed your children chicken nuggets from McDonald's? Not being snarky, really wondering how you get past the gross-ness of it.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Have any of you watched "Supersize Me"? If you haven't, I suggest you do. If you have, how can you still feed your children chicken nuggets from McDonald's? Not being snarky, really wondering how you get past the gross-ness of it.

Have you read the Omnivore's Dilema? He talks about chicken nuggests being more corn than chicken







:


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
My point is that the diet coke does not make the big mac a low cal meal, just as a slice lettuce and tomato doesn't make a mc'd hamburger *healthy!

Like someone else said, I don't think anyone here actually believes that a McDonald's hamburger is healthy (no matter what the toppings are). Personally, I don't worry about the occasional unhealthy meal. I know a lot of people here consider that to be an atrocity.

A lot of people order diet soda because they think regular soda tastes too sweet. My mother is one of them. She likes the carbonation and the flavor, but not the corn syrup. So she drinks diet coke. I happen to think that diet soda tastes disgusting, and if I'm going to bother drinking a soda, I'm getting one with _all_ the sugar.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Have any of you watched "Supersize Me"? If you haven't, I suggest you do. If you have, how can you still feed your children chicken nuggets from McDonald's? Not being snarky, really wondering how you get past the gross-ness of it.

Probably the same way smokers can continue to smoke after seeing a cross section of a smoker's lung.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2tadpoles* 
Probably the same way smokers can continue to smoke after seeing a cross section of a smoker's lung.


Because they may be addicted in the same way? If fast food is as addicting as cigarettes I guess that's another reason to stay away.

FTR, I never said anyone here was fooling themselves into thinking mc'd was healthy...I said *I* don't fool myself into thinking that.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2tadpoles* 
I happen to think that diet soda tastes disgusting, and if I'm going to bother drinking a soda, I'm getting one with _all_ the sugar.

Me too!


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm flexible about not eating 100% healthy all the time. But I do require what we eat to be actual food. McDonalds chicken nuggets are not food and should not be sold as such.


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm still waiting for someone to start a *drive through* fast food chain that offers 100% whole wheat, real meats, dark leaf lettuce/spinace, etc. Basically it would totally rock if someone would start a chain based on the stuff you can buy at Whole Foods. Us crunchy types get busy and need to grab something quick sometimes too you know. And a lot of people would come just because it's touted as "healthier".


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
I'm still waiting for someone to start a *drive through* fast food chain that offers 100% whole wheat, real meats, dark leaf lettuce/spinace, etc. Basically it would totally rock if someone would start a chain based on the stuff you can buy at Whole Foods. Us crunchy types get busy and need to grab something quick sometimes too you know. And a lot of people would come just because it's touted as "healthier".









:

you said it sister. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day and fast food is the only option other than starve.

Namaste,

Michelle

Ps... no doubt this will irk a few people off, but I have seen so much of this and it's really starting to get to me. For all the people who posted here about how disgusting McD's is, is there any particular reason why you did so? The OP was just letting people know that there is a viable option at this restaurant that other people might not know about. Criticizing her and others for taking their kids to McD's is not necessary. If you don't like the restaurant and refuse to eat there, fine, but don't be judgemental about it, KWIM? We all do the absolute best that we can with our kids, and no one on this forum is prefect.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

my personal moral shame is that my deceased father-in-law created the mcd's playground thing. So.... my dh's family reaps uber $$$$ from mc'd's and my MIL LOVES to tell me how mcdonald's will be "windfall" when she dies?!?!?!








:


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
I'm still waiting for someone to start a *drive through* fast food chain that offers 100% whole wheat, real meats, dark leaf lettuce/spinace, etc. Basically it would totally rock if someone would start a chain based on the stuff you can buy at Whole Foods. Us crunchy types get busy and need to grab something quick sometimes too you know. And a lot of people would come just because it's touted as "healthier".


I grab a bag of granola that I always have stashed in my glove compartment. Or a homemade breakfast bean cookie that I keep in the freezer to bring along for tight times/moments/hurried occasions!


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2tadpoles* 
Like someone else said, I don't think anyone here actually believes that a McDonald's hamburger is healthy (no matter what the toppings are). Personally, I don't worry about the occasional unhealthy meal. I know a lot of people here consider that to be an atrocity.

A lot of people order diet soda because they think regular soda tastes too sweet. My mother is one of them. She likes the carbonation and the flavor, but not the corn syrup. So she drinks diet coke. I happen to think that diet soda tastes disgusting, and if I'm going to bother drinking a soda, I'm getting one with _all_ the sugar.


I was going to suggest this. Some people prefer the taste of diet soda over regular soda. I like Diet Pepsi the most, then Coke, then Diet Coke, then Pepsi in that order.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 

That being said, we dont do chain fast food anymore. We go for the corner, mom 'n pop burger joints instead. Tastes sooo much better and you dont get that sick sick feeling afterward. And we like supporting the smaller guy.









:


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
I'm still waiting for someone to start a *drive through* fast food chain that offers 100% whole wheat, real meats, dark leaf lettuce/spinace, etc. Basically it would totally rock if someone would start a chain based on the stuff you can buy at Whole Foods. Us crunchy types get busy and need to grab something quick sometimes too you know. And a lot of people would come just because it's touted as "healthier".

we tend to go to the Mexican fast food restaurants here. They take a few extra minutes but the food is pretty decent quality. Yeah,we have the chain ones but we also have a couple of locally owned ones that are tasty and not too unhealthy.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

I don't like fast food. We eat out more than we should, but it's usually at local restaurants or Steak n Shake.
Steak n Shake is fast food. They have a drive-thru.

I am fully aware of how crappy McDonald's and other fast food restaurants are. We still eat at them on occasion. I keep craving Big Macs, but I'm trying to overcome it because I get sick every time I eat one.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
For all the people who posted here about how disgusting McD's is, is there any particular reason why you did so? The OP was just letting people know that there is a viable option at this restaurant that other people might not know about. Criticizing her and others for taking their kids to McD's is not necessary. If you don't like the restaurant and refuse to eat there, fine, but don't be judgemental about it, KWIM? We all do the absolute best that we can with our kids, and no one on this forum is prefect.

Well, in case you haven't noticed, this IS a Natural Family Living board, which I believe would include promotion of healthy eating and avoiding processed and fast food. I consider someone posting about an option at Macdonalds on this board to be about as appropriate as posting that, "by the way, infant formula is on sale at Walmart!" Worse perhaps, since some mothers actually do need to give their infants formula.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall* 
That being said, we dont do chain fast food anymore. We go for the corner, mom 'n pop burger joints instead. Tastes sooo much better and you dont get that sick sick feeling afterward. And we like supporting the smaller guy.

hm, I don't know if I agree with the mom 'n pop burger joints being "better" than the chain fast food.

I mean, a burger is a burger right cooked in grease right?


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy* 
hm, I don't know if I agree with the mom 'n pop burger joints being "better" than the chain fast food.

I mean, a burger is a burger right cooked in grease right?

No. At Macdonalds, the beef in the patty are the cheapest parts (the uterus for example) and very high in fat (the highest percent possible without losing their right to call it "beef"), and have been processed and frozen. And you are eating meat that comes from about 50 different cows instead of just one cow. Ick! This is less less likely at the Mom and pop shop, which would not have the resources to process that much meat.

We make hamburgers at home all the time. I use 5% fat ground beef purchased at the local butcher, whole wheat buns, tomatoes, ketchup, cheese. Ummm, all this thinking about hamburgers is making me hungry.


----------



## antannie (Jul 5, 2006)

Our local place uses local potatoes which they peel and fry when you order and have great burgers with real stuff. For fast food we go to Subway where we can go heavy on the veggies adding cukes and green pepper. I don't usually add lettuce and tomato because they look so anemic but there are shredded carrots, black olives and other tasty stuff and you can choose a whole grain bread and what kind of sauce you want.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't eat at McDonald's because I'm a vegetarian, and they don't really have anything I want to eat, (except for those ice cream cones, which, I am sure are mostly clay, transfat and petroleum products, but are a big ice cream cone for less than 150 calories) but I do hit Taco Bell and Subway in a poorly planned pinch from time to time. I can try to keep snacks in the car, but the day does come when I reach for a piece of organic fruit leather or a package of crackers and realize that I forgot to restock after my last crisis. (Much akin to the other day, when I had to buy disposable diaper wipes because I had left the container of wet washcloths on the kitchen counter)

We've had fast food twice this week: Taco Bell on Tuesday because I wound up at the Mom's center about 2 hours longer than I expected, and then we got stuck in traffic on the way home, and it was 3:45, I still had to stop for groceries, and we had not had lunch, and Subway last night because both DH and I have a nasty cold and neither of us could face cooking or cleaning.

Despite the sociopolitcal problems with chain restaurants, I tend to prefer them because I do Weight Watchers, and can get the "Points" values for food from a chain. I also can check ingredients lists for a whole chain for meat derivatives, andnot have to ask every time. When I'm in my home territory, I have the time and luxury to go on menu patrol and learn the local choices, but if I'm in an unfamiliar territory, I like to know that my bean taco has no lard and will cost me 3 points, and that my ice-blended mocha with no whipped cream is 2 points.

As far as the 560 calorie big mac is concerned, that is a caloric bargain compared to the 1800 calorie Chipotle burritos, which are free range pork, etc, etc. Even their vegetarian burritos are well over a thousand calories.

There are a couple of places in the Menocino/Humboldt area that I saw a few years ago when we were camping up there that advertised healthy, organic food in a drive thru (and yes I know, drive thru=bad, but I don't want to haul my napping toddler out of her carseat in order to go inside), we tried one, and it was good, but very $$$$.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
I do Weight Watchers, and can get the "Points" values for food from a chain.

I have a co worker who is on the Point System from Weight Watchers and she is a total stickler to her points. She carries her WW Point book around so that everything she wants to eat, she looks it up to make sure she is in her "Point Range"

Yesterday, she went to Burger King (had her book) and ordered a Whopper, ate it and was horrified to learn she had reached her maximum point value for the day (25 Points...the Whopper was 26 Points







)


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy* 
my personal moral shame is that my deceased father-in-law created the mcd's playground thing. So.... my dh's family reaps uber $$$$ from mc'd's and my MIL LOVES to tell me how mcdonald's will be "windfall" when she dies?!?!?!


I don't really understand why you feel that you should be ashamed for a 'moral failing' of sombody else, but if it helps...

Your FIL has provided many a warm, safe spot for children to play for free, to get away from the shelter, or a home where the power's been cut off. His 'invention' has helped me and my family get out of a stressful situation (visiting a relative wth a very child-unfriendly home) where the kids could just relax and have fun. When we've not had money to go somewhere else and it was too cold to go to the park, my kids have enjoyed getting out of the house for an hour or two and the company of the other kids who were there doing the same thing.

I'm sure it's just a moral failing on my part to use it, but...it's a moral failing I can live with. I hope you can manage to take some small comfort in that.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
I bet you were really healthy though!


Maybe as a child, but then the college years hit.

I hated the way I grew up, there was such an exteeme perfection expectation. Everything I did had to measure up, and food was no different.

The end result, a 200+ lbs daughter who dropped out of college no less than five times before finally getting my degree, having two children out of wedlock, and not meeting ANY of my mother's expectations. Finally at age 37, it has been almost four years since I have had regular contact with my mom. (and my brother sneaks over to see us)

How healthy is that?


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy* 
hm, I don't know if I agree with the mom 'n pop burger joints being "better" than the chain fast food.

I mean, a burger is a burger right cooked in grease right?


Well, going along with the "everything in moderation" argument, I dont see anything wrong with french fries and hamburgers from time to time. And like cmlp said, chain restaurants use some nasty stuff.
The two places we go to use local ground beef and local potatoes. Both use fresh meat to make a burger (as opposed to the frozen shipped from wherever patty) and use fresh cut potatoes instead of the frozen shipped from wherever fries. In fact, what these restaurants are making are really something close to what I could make at home. I certainly cant say that about mcD or burger king. Granted, it does cost more than the chain fast food, but I feel better about it.

When needing something quick to eat on the road, we've gone to a grocery store and picked up some buns and deli meat and make wee sandwiches in the car. I know deli meat isnt the best, but its a choice we make and are happy with.


----------



## RawVeganMom (Oct 6, 2006)

It's not what you add to your diet that makes a real difference- it's what you leave out. You can eat all the fruits & veggies you like but as long as you still eat things like McDonalds you will be suceptible to sickness & disease.

Convienience is really not convienient at all.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
I'm still waiting for someone to start a *drive through* fast food chain that offers 100% whole wheat, real meats, dark leaf lettuce/spinace, etc. Basically it would totally rock if someone would start a chain based on the stuff you can buy at Whole Foods. Us crunchy types get busy and need to grab something quick sometimes too you know. And a lot of people would come just because it's touted as "healthier".

That would be awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Sweeties1Angel* 
Steak n Shake is fast food. They have a drive-thru.

Hmm... so does an Amish restuarant I know of.







Have you ever watched them make a burger? I've seen them take what looks like fresh or thawed patty of meat and grill it right there for all to see, then put it on a bun. It's not like what my dh has described seeing at the fast food restaurants in town (toss a pre-cooked patty into a microwave). It just seems like a step up from Burger King or McD's. Maybe I'm deluding myself... but we like to stop there for chili now and then.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Well, in case you haven't noticed, this IS a Natural Family Living board, which I believe would include promotion of healthy eating and avoiding processed and fast food. I consider someone posting about an option at Macdonalds on this board to be about as appropriate as posting that, "by the way, infant formula is on sale at Walmart!" Worse perhaps, since some mothers actually do need to give their infants formula.

I've noticed that this is a NFL forum and a lot of what I do, and other people do here is considered to be NFL. Like I said, everyone does the very best they can and no one is perfect. We are not engaged in a crunchy contest to see who is the best. I will go out on a limb and assume that everyone is here because there is info that benefits them in someway as a human and a parent. Sometimes some of us need to eat at McD's. Sometimes some of us need to buy formula at walmart. I came here to learn and receiving info is a huge blessing to me, being judged is not.

Namaste,

Michelle


----------



## maygee (Dec 22, 2006)

Sigh...the mere mention of Steak and Shake in this thread has me dreaming of a steakburger. And those skinny little fries. And a chocolate malt. It may not be healthy but it's heartwarming.
I'm trying to get DH off the fast food which has in turn made me not go near it in my struggle to be a good role model-
I think it's a little bit funny how they have all these "healthy" choices now- It's almost as if now they can say, "sorry your heart quit, but we made many other choices available!"


----------



## DoctorGirlfriend (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edamommy* 
my personal moral shame is that my deceased father-in-law created the mcd's playground thing. So.... my dh's family reaps uber $$$$ from mc'd's and my MIL LOVES to tell me how mcdonald's will be "windfall" when she dies?!?!?!








:

Seriously? This is your moral shame?

You've led a charmed life.


----------



## panamama (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
I've noticed that this is a NFL forum and a lot of what I do, and other people do here is considered to be NFL. Like I said, everyone does the very best they can and no one is perfect. We are not engaged in a crunchy contest to see who is the best. I will go out on a limb and assume that everyone is here because there is info that benefits them in someway as a human and a parent. Sometimes some of us need to eat at McD's. Sometimes some of us need to buy formula at walmart. I came here to learn and receiving info is a huge blessing to me, being judged is not.

Namaste,

Michelle


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

This is an NFL board...and we are here to be supportive, helpful and each share our own wisdom with eachother as well as receive that from others. Right?? Right????

So why is it not okay to profess that it's perhaps not a great thing to eat at McDonalds or any other fast food restaurant? If I was on here talking about the differences between formulas and which one was better for my child...sure as heck someone would pop in with options having to do with bfing and that would be okay. Or so it seems...

My point is, why do we need to get tense about other peoples thoughts. If some people eat at mcdonalds isn't it okay for others to wonder why you would and give details as to what makes it not okay? If I was making a choice that wasn't for the greater good of my child and knew that there were better options for my child, I would be looking for alternatives YK? The OP seemed to have noticed this and in expressing her alternatives, others provided further wisdom. Some talked about snacks in the car, others about going to healthier fast food joints etc.

Often times I have been in a pinch...fussy hungry little one in tow and she's been super starving. We didn't go to mcd's because that was our only option, we stopped at the grocery store, grabbed something quick and ate it in the car. THe point of my rant here is that beyond putting some supposedly healthy veggies on an already crappy burger there are OTHER options.

Mc Donalds food is not natural...I don't think anyone can debate that...so why the hostility from those who do eat there? Aren't you looking for healthier alternatives???








:







:







:


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

I completely agree and respect those that say eating at McD's is unhealthy. Instead of putting puking icons, ick, ewww, disgusting, that's nasty, how could you do that to your kids, etc.... how about you teach me what you know. Help me learn some healthy viable alternatives? Educating is one thing, shaming and guilt tripping is another. I learn a lot faster and whole lot better when the lesson in matter of fact and not judgemental, sorry if that makes me a bad person, but that's just how I am. I would like very much for this to be a supportive atmosphere where we could ask questions, even about unhealthy things, and get some good solid answers without being put down for making mistakes in the past.

namaste,

Michelle


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

And I can totally respect your position...sorry for my role in the puking icon...ever since seeing Supersize Me I can't help but feel that way...but I should have been more sensitive.

Basically...IMO it seems people eat fast food for it's convenience. Yes? I think a pp said that it isn't always convenient, I inferred that she was referring to the long term health consequeneces to eating food that doesn't serve us well. I can't agree with this more. There is so much evidence out there that indicates eating a diet rich in whole foods will give us better health, ward off disease and help us to feel better, have more energy, and a better frame of mind. And that is just us as adults. What about our children? I basically worry that though it's easy to pop a burger in her hungry little mouth and get instant gratification, that she will pay the consequences for this later in life, through poor eating habits of her own, disease, or obesity. We do all want what's best for our children...so why not help eachother find ways to avoid things that harm our kids.

Sooo...to be more specific, from what I have read, do and can see from this thread...here is my list of alternatives:

Fast food -
Subway, quizinos, wendy's salads, tim hortons (for us CDNS)

Pack sandwiches, cheese and crackers, bagels, fruit, sliced veggies, granola bars, or even leftovers for the car if you are out and kiddos need to eat.

Plan your day around your meals so to avoid getting to that hungry time of day and be in need of stopping somewhere.

Model what you want your kids to be doing. If you eat mcd's they will want to also. Show them healthy eating habits with moderation in foods that are a good treat but still have some value to them. (Smoothies, fruit salad, muffins, homemade burgers and oven baked fries (try sweet potato ones







).

Anyone else have ideas...this is my effort at sharing what I think will help us all be healthier individuals.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Those are so helpful!!!!
I know that my next question probably isn't a particularly healthful one but here goes:
Frozen foods/TV Dinners... anything you'd recommend?
I have FM and CFS and there are days when my joints feel like they are filled with ground up glass and I can't even stand up well enough to try to cook for anymore than a few minutes. I have relied on fast food and frozen food a lot during these times and I don't really know what to replace it with other than the suggestions you just gave. So anything in the freezer aisle that's good?

Namaste,

Michelle


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Have any of you watched "Supersize Me"? If you haven't, I suggest you do. If you have, how can you still feed your children chicken nuggets from McDonald's? Not being snarky, really wondering how you get past the gross-ness of it.

I've got it on the TIVO and am in the middle of it. I was going to recommend it. Makes me want to boycott McD's if we could eat there. (We're kosher so we can't, but the principle of it!)


----------



## DoctorGirlfriend (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
Thanks for the suggestions. Those are so helpful!!!!
I know that my next question probably isn't a particularly healthful one but here goes:
Frozen foods/TV Dinners... anything you'd recommend?
I have FM and CFS and there are days when my joints feel like they are filled with ground up glass and I can't even stand up well enough to try to cook for anymore than a few minutes. I have relied on fast food and frozen food a lot during these times and I don't really know what to replace it with other than the suggestions you just gave. So anything in the freezer aisle that's good?

Namaste,

Michelle

Wytchy, my sympathies...that must be so difficult. I don't know if this is helpful or not, but could you use some of your good days to lay in a stock of frozen goodies that you make yourself? Stews, soups, lasagna, baked ziti...those all are quick to make and freeze quite well. There are entire websites devoted to this type of cooking, actually...make-ahead, freezer-friendly meals. You can alter them to make them as healthful as possible with whole-wheat pasta and lots of veggies. I bet you could even recruit some friends to come over and have a day-long cooking party so you could all stock your freezers.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

I really am not an expert on any of this...but...here's what we do and what i have seen others do in times of recovery and the such.

In the frozen isle:
Amy's frozen pizzas (or another all natural variety)
All natural frozen burritos (they come in singles...buy a bunch and have them for quick fixes)
What about soups, pastas, rice meals...those too are pretty quick to prep...and adding frozen veggies may give them a bit more umph!

When you are feeling well prep some meals, put them in the freezer for later times.
- lasagna, canaloni etc
- chilli, stew
- casseroles

You should really check out the meal planning forum on here...it's a world of help when you just can't think of anything to eat!

And just another thought...we always make more than we'll need so we have leftovers...or incase we have an unexpected visitor! I pack up our leftovers in separate containers so we have some to take, some for later if we have to go out the next day.

BTW...I'm sorry for your physical ailments...having some education in this area, changing your nutritional intake can help make these days fewer...


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoctorGirlfriend* 
I bet you could even recruit some friends to come over and have a day-long cooking party so you could all stock your freezers.

ooooh, great idea!!!

We pretty much posted the same thing...sorry to duplicate!


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
I don't really understand why you feel that you should be ashamed for a 'moral failing' of sombody else, but if it helps...

Your FIL has provided many a warm, safe spot for children to play for free, to get away from the shelter, or a home where the power's been cut off. His 'invention' has helped me and my family get out of a stressful situation (visiting a relative wth a very child-unfriendly home) where the kids could just relax and have fun. When we've not had money to go somewhere else and it was too cold to go to the park, my kids have enjoyed getting out of the house for an hour or two and the company of the other kids who were there doing the same thing.

I'm sure it's just a moral failing on my part to use it, but...it's a moral failing I can live with. I hope you can manage to take some small comfort in that.

i will find comfort in the $$... moral or not!


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
I'm still waiting for someone to start a *drive through* fast food chain that offers 100% whole wheat, real meats, dark leaf lettuce/spinace, etc. Basically it would totally rock if someone would start a chain based on the stuff you can buy at Whole Foods. Us crunchy types get busy and need to grab something quick sometimes too you know. And a lot of people would come just because it's touted as "healthier".

Aside from the drive-through, I'm pretty sure quizno's fits the bill on the rest of this. It's a little spendy for fast food but it's yummy!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northcountrymamma* 
Fast food -
Subway, quizinos, *wendy's salads*, tim hortons (for us CDNS)

*sigh*
The dressing on it was moderately deadly, but I _loved_ their Southwest Chicken Caesar Salad. I wish they still carried it...then I'd walk the extra distance to the local Wendy's on the rare occasions when we do fast food (the Subway across the street).


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

mmmmm....wendy's salads......chicken sesame or whatever it was called...mmmm

I miss them.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I have not read the whole thread, but I wanted to offer a few suggestions for convenience foods--sorry if they are repeats!

Fast food: Qdoba Mexican Grill is popping up all over the place around here. Their format is similar to SubWay, but they make burritos, tacos, and quesadillas. They have several veggie options (I love their grilled veggie burrito!) and ALL their burritos have beans even if you get meat, so there's lots of fiber! It's all pretty natural and fresh. I have not heard anything evil about them....

Frozen convenience food: I like the Celantano's, Tandoor Chef, Ethnic Gourmet, and Linda McCartney frozen meals. All-natural, many vegetarian and vegan options, many of them are very nutritious, and Celantano's uses almost all organic ingredients! They're $2-$3.50 each around here.

The Earthling's Cookbook has some recipes that are good for "planned leftovers". In particular, the burritos and the fillings for Red & Green Pockets freeze well.


----------



## DoctorGirlfriend (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
Qdoba Mexican Grill is popping up all over the place around here.

Here's the nutrition calculator for Qdoba's food.
http://www.qdoba.com/Calculate.aspx


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks, DoctorGirlfriend! My usual burrito is higher in calories and sodium than I expected, but it's also higher in protein, calcium, and iron than I expected...and for me personally, I have trouble getting enough calories, and I need some sodium to keep my blood pressure up so I don't faint! So I think I will keep eating at Qdoba







but those who need a low-sodium diet should beware. I guess the beans probably have added salt....


----------



## mahrphkjh (Mar 31, 2006)

there are two reasons I would take my children to Mcdonalds

1. play area. Sometimes my kids just need to get out, it is too cold outside, and I need an area that is confined enough that I can keep an eye on 3 toddlers at the same time.

2. I ran out of snack foods that I keep in the car and I am out way past lunch time and my kids are starving. Thankfully, my kids don't like french fries and my non-allergic son LOVES the yogurt parfaits best. Oh, and there is no Taco Bell around which is the only fast food (read drive thru) other place I will go to.

I do the best I can but I remember growing up feeling deprived that all my friends went to fast food places but I didn't get to go because we were too poor and my mom refused to feed us junk food. I want my kids to grow up the healthiest possible but also to get a sense that you can go places with friends and make good choices while there. Maybe it won't be as good as eating homemade meatballs at home made with oatbran, kale and parsely but it won't ruin their life forever either once in a while and have a good time with their friends.


----------



## Progressive_Mom (Sep 2, 2006)

My parents think happy meals are a treat for my DS, who in their opinion is deprived (we hardly eat out and we don't have cable). So instead of fighting about whether or not they bring it over I make sure they opt for one of the healthier options. We also believe in moderation.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawVeganMom* 
You can eat all the fruits & veggies you like but as long as you still eat things like McDonalds you will be suceptible to sickness & disease.

People have been getting sick and dying long before fast food was invented.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
FTR, I never said anyone here was fooling themselves into thinking mc'd was healthy...I said *I* don't fool myself into thinking that.

By saying that, aren't you insinuating that others might be trying to fool themselves?


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
Thanks for the suggestions. Those are so helpful!!!!
I know that my next question probably isn't a particularly healthful one but here goes:
Frozen foods/TV Dinners... anything you'd recommend?
I have FM and CFS and there are days when my joints feel like they are filled with ground up glass and I can't even stand up well enough to try to cook for anymore than a few minutes. I have relied on fast food and frozen food a lot during these times and I don't really know what to replace it with other than the suggestions you just gave. So anything in the freezer aisle that's good?

Namaste,

Michelle


Do you have a Trader Joe's near you? They have a number of heathly, often organic foods in their freezer section. A personal favorite of mine is the Spanikopita-like Spinach Pie that they have. It is high in protien, iron and calcium (13 g of protein and 20% of iron and calcium in a serving, for about 200 calories) I also just bought a roasted veggie multi-grain lasagna there that I haven't cooked yet. (Guess we could have had that one yesterday. Wish I'd thought of it.) They've also got take and bake pizzas in the deli section and ready to eat salads, some of which are very high cal/fat, but some are lighter.

My husband often works 60 hour weeks, so if dd and I are going out of town, I usually hit the TJ's frozen food aisle to make sure he isn't living off fast food when I'm gone.







I strongly suspect that a few of their entrees are made by Amy's and repackaged under their label.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Progressive_Mom* 
My parents think happy meals are a treat for my DS, who in their opinion is deprived (we hardly eat out and we don't have cable). So instead of fighting about whether or not they bring it over I make sure they opt for one of the healthier options. We also believe in moderation vs. being food nazis.









Please don't use the term nazi to describe someone who is health consience. It is offensive on so many levels.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
Thanks for the suggestions. Those are so helpful!!!!
I know that my next question probably isn't a particularly healthful one but here goes:
Frozen foods/TV Dinners... anything you'd recommend?
I have FM and CFS and there are days when my joints feel like they are filled with ground up glass and I can't even stand up well enough to try to cook for anymore than a few minutes. I have relied on fast food and frozen food a lot during these times and I don't really know what to replace it with other than the suggestions you just gave. So anything in the freezer aisle that's good?

Namaste,

Michelle

Do you have a crock-pot? If you do I would suggest buying meats (roasts, chicken, whatever) and a bunch of veggies. Cut the veggies and put them in a bag with a meat. Freeze it then when you're having a rough day just throw it in the crock-pot in the morning. Instant dinner


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Progressive_Mom* 
My parents think happy meals are a treat for my DS, who in their opinion is deprived (we hardly eat out and we don't have cable). So instead of fighting about whether or not they bring it over I make sure they opt for one of the healthier options. We also believe in moderation vs. being food nazis.









Let's not name call. Nazi is extremely offensive to many- no matter their choice in eating. Let's ALL be nice- I know this is a sensitive topic to many.

Please keep things down a notch.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2tadpoles* 
By saying that, aren't you insinuating that others might be trying to fool themselves?

No. I am saying exactly what I said. On the rare occasion I go to Mcd, I know exactly what I'm in for....*I* don't try to fool *myself*, I know it's junk. I'm not sure how that's insinuating anything about anyone, I am speaking for myself.


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

easy quick foods. there is a great cookbook out there "not your mother's slow cooker recipes" excellent and FAST


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
Thanks for the suggestions. Those are so helpful!!!!
I know that my next question probably isn't a particularly healthful one but here goes:
Frozen foods/TV Dinners... anything you'd recommend?
I have FM and CFS and there are days when my joints feel like they are filled with ground up glass and I can't even stand up well enough to try to cook for anymore than a few minutes. I have relied on fast food and frozen food a lot during these times and I don't really know what to replace it with other than the suggestions you just gave. So anything in the freezer aisle that's good?

Namaste,

Michelle

have you thought of buying a crock pot they are so easy to use and they make whole cook books on crock pot cooking all you do is throw all the ingredients into it and let it cook all day and then you have a tasty hot meal at the end of the day


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaina* 
have you thought of buying a crock pot they are so easy to use and they make whole cook books on crock pot cooking all you do is throw all the ingredients into it and let it cook all day and then you have a tasty hot meal at the end of the day

Just don't put the stuff in to start the night before, and accidentally leave it on high all night. That was the most utterly tasteless chicken soup that I can imagine...


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Just don't put the stuff in to start the night before, and accidentally leave it on high all night. That was the most utterly tasteless chicken soup that I can imagine...











Well- what about the time I put in the roast and spaced all the veggies/spices/etc and still cooked it.... THAT was the most tasteless thing in the world. It had me reconsider my desires to become a meat eater....


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions ladies. You have been so helpful.
I do have a crockpot and use it all the time but never thought of cutting and freezing ahead of time so that I have stuff already prepared for the bad days.
I will do that. I just bought the fix it and forget it for entertaining cookbook. I really like it. Some of the stuff is high fat and not terribly healthy, but I am sure most, if not all recipes can be modified.
I also like the idea of setting aside a day to cook and then freeze the food. I am moving in about a week into a large house with my first ever double door fridge, wohoo!!!!!







So I finally will have enough room in my freezer for some frozine casseroles and soups that I can just thaw.

Thanks again to everyone. You guys rock!!!!

Namaste,

Michelle


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovemyBoo* 
You don't need an excuse for chocolate. It's a food group.







:

The other day DD 3 next week told me she needed some chocolate to make her healthy and strong. I wish!

I was trying to sneak some but she has chocoradar - no idea where she gets it from!


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
I'm still waiting for someone to start a *drive through* fast food chain that offers 100% whole wheat, real meats, dark leaf lettuce/spinace, etc. Basically it would totally rock if someone would start a chain based on the stuff you can buy at Whole Foods. Us crunchy types get busy and need to grab something quick sometimes too you know. And a lot of people would come just because it's touted as "healthier".

Hey! That was my idea!







I was just talking about it with my mom a few weeks ago. Around here Good Times has taken a step in the right direction by using Coleman natural beef, but they don't have whole wheat buns. And I heard Wendy's is going to start using a different frying oil to lower and/or eliminate the trans fat in their nuggets and fries. And it seems that all the fast food joints are trying to offer healthier options - salads and such.









I would love a place that offered organic fast food!! That would be awesome. I'm sure it would be expensive though.


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth* 
Hey! That was my idea!







I was just talking about it with my mom a few weeks ago. Around here Good Times has taken a step in the right direction by using Coleman natural beef, but they don't have whole wheat buns. And I heard Wendy's is going to start using a different frying oil to lower and/or eliminate the trans fat in their nuggets and fries. And it seems that all the fast food joints are trying to offer healthier options - salads and such.









I would love a place that offered organic fast food!! That would be awesome. I'm sure it would be expensive though.

Well we already have whole wheat cereals and organic options in most of the aisles at the grocery store - I don't know what it's taking restaurants so long to figure out. I am glad to hear about all the places eliminating trans fats. It's about time! I wonder if there's a group out there telling fast food how to clean up it's act. I'd send letters. It's _*completely*_ possible to make healthier food just as fast as McBurgers - just need new ingredients.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
Well we already have whole wheat cereals and organic options in most of the aisles at the grocery store - I don't know what it's taking restaurants so long to figure out. I am glad to hear about all the places eliminating trans fats. It's about time! I wonder if there's a group out there telling fast food how to clean up it's act. I'd send letters. It's _*completely*_ possible to make healthier food just as fast as McBurgers - just need new ingredients.


I agree!


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophmama* 
Well we already have whole wheat cereals and organic options in most of the aisles at the grocery store - I don't know what it's taking restaurants so long to figure out.

Where would we be able to find enough organic beef to supply McDonald's?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 









Well- what about the time I put in the roast and spaced all the veggies/spices/etc and still cooked it.... THAT was the most tasteless thing in the world. It had me reconsider my desires to become a meat eater....









Yup. Crock pots are great, but you've got to be careful. I meant to tell dh to turn the heat down to low, then turn it off in the morning. I was going to add all the veggies and spices in the early afternoon. But, I forgot to ask dh to turn it off.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
I just bought the fix it and forget it for entertaining cookbook. I really like it. Some of the stuff is high fat and not terribly healthy, but I am sure most, if not all recipes can be modified.

I'm inclined to suspect that even "not terribly healthy" homecooking beats stuff like McD's by a mile.


----------



## bristow (Sep 5, 2005)

Last thing I new about McDonalds was the lettuce they use is iceburg. If this is still the case then it is pretty much pointless to eat more of it- that stuff is nutritionally useless.


----------



## jlcharlton (Jan 9, 2007)

here here - very well said boobybunny!!!!!!!!!


----------

